# power gantry getting closer to completion.



## Cyclebuster (Sep 18, 2019)

i used the index mill, and a hole saw to make the cutouts for the main shaft installation. the idle end i used a 1/2 in mill and slotted the holes so i can level the belts. a few more hours i will set the frame upright, fasten it to the wall and hang the power drive unit. i have to put the top panel on the drive unit, and mount the switch, and brake assy. i also have a steel plate to put cross the back of the tower to keep it from twisting. i am setting a 4x6 across the steel rafters, and running a chain and turnbuckle to support the weight more.  someday the old Walcott will spin again.


----------

